# What is a good reel for a beginner?



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking at getting into fly fishing and want to know what is a good reel for the saltwater mainly targeting red fish and drum but also trout. For the rod i am looking at TFO i have only heard great things and i like the warranty on them any help would be great Thanks! Also cant spend to much just looking for a good reel that will hold up cant spend to much just a poor college kid ahaha.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

g-loomis venture 7 .. look on ebay


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

since you're too lazy to use the search button (or scroll down a few posts on the main page for that matter), click here.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ish said:


> since you're too lazy to use the search button (or scroll down a few posts on the main page for that matter), click here.


Thanks for the link ish sorry i would have searched but i had to run out of the house and just wanted to see what people said when i got back and i am lazy haha.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

no worries...just crackin' your stones.

anodized with a sealed drag and you can't go wrong. good luck.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok i read on that link about disk drags and corks what is the difference?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ask the fly shop guy when you go to look at them. he'll be able to show you and explain it.

cork drags are fine (some of the best reels have them), it's just that they require some maintenance (cleaning and lubrication) after a while, or if you get them wet. 

sealed drags are pretty much maintenance free.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

Diesel57 said:


> Looking at getting into fly fishing and want to know what is a good reel for the saltwater mainly targeting red fish and drum but also trout. For the rod i am looking at TFO i have only heard great things and i like the warranty on them any help would be great Thanks! Also cant spend to much just looking for a good reel that will hold up cant spend to much just a poor college kid ahaha.


IMHO a reel isn't as important as the rod as long as it's saltwater friendly. If money is an issue get the best rod for the buck ( which i think you have ) and also get their reel...

Ross Reels
and even Okuma has a nice reel as well.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

TailStalker said:


> IMHO a reel isn't as important as the rod as long as it's saltwater friendly. If money is an issue get the best rod for the buck ( which i think you have ) and also get their reel...
> 
> Ross Reels
> and even Okuma has a nice reel as well.


Thanks for the info i am gonna go to the store and tomorrow and look at some reels and have the guys who know explain to me what all is good and take some lessons before i buy to get it all down.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Diesel57 said:


> Thanks for the info i am gonna go to the store and tomorrow and look at some reels and have the guys who know explain to me what all is good and take some lessons before i buy to get it all down.


smart move. i'd go to several stores and get several opinions before you drop a bunch of cash.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ish said:


> smart move. i'd go to several stores and get several opinions before you drop a bunch of cash.


Thats the plan want to find the best deal.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gotta agree with Ish, I've got three sealed-drag reels and love them all (getting a fourth soon). Really the only maintenance they require are a wash after saltwater fishing. Hatch, Nautilus, and Sage make great reels with sealed drag systems. Be prepared, though, as they aren't cheap. Ross makes great reels for the money, and the Tibor Lights are also a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

What would be the price i am looking at.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

Diesel57 said:


> What would be the price i am looking at.


Depends on what you call cheap or affordable..
You can the Okuma for around $60 and the Ross around $130 and the Tibor for around $250-300

You have choices...


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

For a Ross Vexsis or Evolution for an 8 wt., you are looking at a price around $300.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ya i just looked a ross might be just a little to spendy for me i can't wait to go and get educated tomorrow and find out how much i gotta work extra haha.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

There are cheaper alternatives, but most will not hold up in saltwater.

TS I think you are a bit off, for an 8 wt., a Tibor Everglades will run $640 and a Back Country will be $405


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you are interested in looking at your options, stop by at iFly in the galleria. I'm not working until Saturday but anyone else on the rest of our staff will be able to help you find what best suits your needs.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

$330 for the Tibor at my shop and the Okuma has held up fine in S/W and it's over three yrs. old...

Slayed alot of reds on that reel and it's by far the least expensive reel I own.
Spend it on the rod...


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gigabite285 said:


> If you are interested in looking at your options, stop by at iFly in the galleria. I'm not working until Saturday but anyone else on the rest of our staff will be able to help you find what best suits your needs.


Thanks! i think i will didn't know there was a shop in there a lot closer than FTU haha Where in the galleria are ya'll located.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

That's pretty cheap, sorry for mis-correcting you. I don't recommend the Okuma's to anyone, I had one for a few years when I first started out. It worked well for a while, then I had problems with the drag, it would disengage and free-spool when I was fighting fish.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

We are located at Post Oak and Westheimer, two doors down from the Grand Lux Cafe. It's in the Centre at Post Oak.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you get what you pay for...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

should we call you Spammer285 now?


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yessir, the big boys cost $600 and up for a good reason: They work.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

No spam Ish, trying to help someone out.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

They also make me some books shy for school haha.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i know, i was kidding with you.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sure higher quality reels are better and more durable usually, but you should be able to get by just fine with an Okuma or something in that price range. It all comes down to how you treat your equipment too. Obviously if you bang it around, get dirt and salt in it without washing it out, etc...it won't last as long. Get something you think is in your budget, treat it well, and decide down the road what you like and want. In the mean time, try other peoples reels when you fish with them and save up money for a new setup. A $60 reel doesn't have to last you as long as a $600 one...you could buy one a year for 10 years at that rate. Not saying a good reel isn't worth it sometimes but when you don't have the money, you don't have it. I have an Okuma matched with a TFO that both fits my budget and my needs and I love it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I had a large arbor Okuma, I think called an Integrity or Infinity or something like that. It had a smooth drag and worked fine for our normal bay fishing. I caught big jacks and a couple kingfish on it as well as tons of redfish and trout.

The problem with them is the finish just won't hold up. Mine did good for several years and then I went to get it out to fish last spring and all the finish was bubbling up and flaking off. 

So, if you want a reel that'll last 3-5 years of regular saltwater use with dilligant cleaning and will be OK when it craps out on you then the Okuma may be a good choice. Otherwise buy a better reel.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Diesel57 said:


> Looking at getting into fly fishing and want to know what is a good reel for the saltwater mainly targeting red fish and drum but also trout. For the rod i am looking at TFO i have only heard great things and i like the warranty on them any help would be great Thanks! Also cant spend to much just looking for a good reel that will hold up cant spend to much just a poor college kid ahaha.


My .02 as new guy. Schedule a lesson first. Chris at Ifly gave me one, spent a lot of time with me and had me casting in about an hour. Casting is a relative term of course, but I have the basics to build from... They also have a good selection at Ifly.. They will not try to oversell you like other stores. Personally watched them talk some numb nuts with more money then brains out of buying a $600 reel for trout fishing. I bought a Ross Reel and TFO Rod and love both but I have don't have much experience either. Good luck to you..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> So, if you want a reel that'll last 3-5 years of regular saltwater use with dilligant cleaning and will be OK when it craps out on you then the Okuma may be a good choice. Otherwise buy a better reel.


Kinda what I was getting at. For a college kid that can't afford the nicer reels, you can get by with a cheaper one for 3-5 years and by then you should be out of school and hopefully making some money...or at least have had time to save up for a better one.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*gloomis venture*



d-donaghue said:


> g-loomis venture 7 .. look on ebay


 I do not want to sound too negative. But do not get this reel for salwater.
Have had to send many of these to Loomis for repacement because they
have frozen up from salt water. Os course they do replace them but 
you'll be out a reel for awhile


----------

